# all hands on the deck



## rugiada38

merhaba 
all hands on the deck
tam karşışlığı "tüm eller güverteye" "herkes güverteye"
ama deyim olarak daha anlamlı bir karşılığı var mı?


----------



## rupertbrooke

I don't think either are used. The Turkish for 'all hands on deck/ all hands to the pumps/action stations!' seems to be :-
'herkes iş başına/herkes görev başına!/alârm!' You can also use 'iş başına!' but it is a humorous expression & refers to going back to an unpleasant job. 'Back to work/back to the salt mines/ once more unto the breach!'


----------



## Reverence

Çağrının hangi amaçla yapıldığına bakmak lazım. "Herkes işinin başına" anlamına da gelebilir, "herkes X'te toplansın" anlamına da.


----------



## rupertbrooke

What would be the Turkish for the literal meaning i.e. referring to an emergency on board ship or any other time when the captain needs all crew-persons "front and centre", where they can be counted and given commands? Is there a technical nautical term, like 'herkes görev başına!'? Is this too literal? Or perhaps 'Herkes güverteye!/ bütün, güverteyi iletir'(?). The last suggestion is wrong, I know. I've seen it somewhere in one of my books.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Are these two possible in the literal sense? :-
-Herkes kolları sıvasın! 
& this expression-delivered in a shout- which I gather is usual in the army, when the commander wants to see everybody in front of him.
" İÇTİMA!"


----------



## Reverence

An _içtima _is a gathering (that's what the word means in Arabic, anyway) usually done for the purposes of taking the roll, taking care of scheduled group activities, etc. For an emergency, "Birlik, güvertede/köprü üstünde/wherever toplan, marş, marş!" is the usual call.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks as ever, Reverence. I thought that, as one used to military service & knowledgeable in most of the technical terms I could ever care to ask about, you would respond to 'içtima!'


----------



## ancalimon

"Herkes görev yerlerine!" benim daha çok duyduğum kullanış.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks very much, ancalimon, for your suggestion. These technical terms are never as easy as the dictionaries make out. To get the exact Turkish equivalent used in the same context is exceedingly difficult not only for a beginner in the language but also for those who speak fluent Turkish. Herkes görev başına!/Herkes kolları sıvasın!/& Haydi iş başına! are all idioms various Turkish speakers have submitted.


----------



## Reverence

Anytime! I would think all those suggestions would be common as well, but when you actually serve, it dawns to you that actual common phrases are quite different than what Hollywood movie dubs make them out to be.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Reverence. I know that it is important to you to translate into idiomatic Turkish rather than merely from English. As you have said, you have to think yourself into a Turkish context rather than render something directly from English into a linguistic Turkish equivalent. Thanks to all.


----------

